# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > سوال: قیمت طراحی یک سایت مشابه سایت دیجی کالا

## kazemimorteza

به نظر شما طراحی یک سایت مشابه سایت دیجی کالا چقدر هزینه داره؟

----------


## NitroPlus

> به نظر شما طراحی یک سایت مشابه سایت دیجی کالا چقدر هزینه داره؟


دیجی کالا که یه فروشگاهه و اسکریپت فروشگاه ساز هست پس نیازی به از پایه نوشتنش نیست و فقط دیزاینش می مونه
که اونم من باشم از 200 به بالا میگیرم

----------


## under22

درسته اسکریپت فروشگاه ساز هست ولی امکانات دیجیکالا رو نداره و باید خیلی جاهاشو مطابق چیزی که میخای کاستوم کنی .
اگه از صفر کلا نوشته بشه و اختصاصی باشه یه چیزی بین 4 تا 8 میلیون
قیمت بالای که داره بخاطر امکانات زیاد و ریزه کاری هاشه چون بازدید هم زیاد داره

----------


## ***BiDaK***

> سلام.
> یه اموزش فروشگاه ساز انلاین دارم میذارم.اونو ببنید خودتونم یکم تلاش کنید میتوند نیازتونو بر اورده کنید
> www.php-pro.ir/edu


سؤال استارترو خوندی؟ :متفکر:

----------


## arash691

> سلام.
> یه اموزش فروشگاه ساز انلاین دارم میذارم.اونو ببنید خودتونم یکم تلاش کنید میتوند نیازتونو بر اورده کنید
> www.php-pro.ir/edu


دوست عزیز میدونم تازه سایت خودت رو راه انداختی و میخوای تعداد بازدید کنندهای سایتت رو زیاد کنی ولی اینجور غیر حرفه ای تبلیغ کردن و برای هر سوال تو این فروم تبلیغ کردن سایتت مبنی بر اینکه برو تو این لینک اموزشش هست نمیتونه تعداد بازدیدت رو افزایش بده میدونم که با SEO اشنایی پس بیشتر کار کن ... 

دیجی کالا سایتش هم از نظر فنی خوبه ( سرعت ، طراحی رابط کاربری و ... ) هم از نظر مدیریت و تبلیغ . هرچقدر سایت شما امکانات بیشتری داشته باشه بدون مدیریت نمیتونه خوب رشد بکنه. 
قیمت همچین چیزی بین 4 تا 8 میلیون میتونه باشه . 
بر اساس سایت economist قیمت شرکت دیجی کالا 150 میلیون دلار اعلام شده . نمیدونم ملاک ارزیابی چی بوده ولی اسمش تو لیست بود

----------


## vahidqara

به نظر من بعضی چیزا اصلا نمیشه روشون قیمت گذاشت...... شاید بشه سایتی رو مثل دیجی با 10 یا بیش از 10 بالا آورد...
ولی مشتری مداری. اعتماد.جذب مشتری.برند شدن و غیر تو یه روز بدست نمیاد... دیجی داره از سال 2006 فعالیت میکنه.. :لبخند:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> بر اساس سایت economist قیمت شرکت دیجی کالا 150 میلیون دلار اعلام شده . نمیدونم ملاک ارزیابی چی بوده ولی اسمش تو لیست بود


این رقم دور از ذهن به نظر نمیرسه. چرا که دیجیکالا حدود 200 کارمند داره و در حال حاضر روزانه حدود 1 میلیارد و 200 میلیون تومان فروش داره و در طول زمان اعتبار بسیار زیادی رو بدست آورده و ...  :چشمک:

----------


## desatir7316

> دیجی کالا که یه فروشگاهه و اسکریپت فروشگاه ساز هست پس نیازی به از پایه نوشتنش نیست و فقط دیزاینش می مونه
> که اونم من باشم از 200 به بالا میگیرم


دوستان کسی می دونه از چه cms فروشگاهی استفاده شده؟

----------


## - barati -

سلام
دوستان واقعا رقم های خنده داری مین !
تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم سیستمش بالای 40 میلیون هزینه برداشته... البته  برای فروشگاهی که ماهانه بالای 1200 میلیون فروش داشته باشه این چیزی نیست!!  سیستم پیچیده ای هست و طوری ساخته شده که انبارداری و حسابداری و صورتحساب  و... همه به هم پیوند خوردند و همه تو همان سایت انجام میشه.حتی فرم سفارش  و ارسالش به قسمتهای انبار و حسابداری توسط سیستم انجام میشه..اگر قرار  بود با 2 یا 5 و 10 میلیون بسازنش به قول دوستمون الان خیلی ها ساخته بودنش  و خز شده بود.
میشه مثل همون رو شبیهش رو ساخت و امکاناتش رو تا حدودی گذاشت با همان 2 تومان شما اما مثل دیجی کالا رو باید برید بالای 40 میلیون!! 						
تازه برنامه نویسی سایتی مثل دیجی کالا اینقدر امنیت و قدرت داره که یک نفر برنامه نویسی ش رو انام نمیده ، حداقل یک گروه پنج نفره هستند .
موفق باشید

----------


## hamedarian2009

> دوستان کسی می دونه از چه cms فروشگاهی استفاده شده؟


دیجی کالا با ASP.NET نوشته شده و فکر نمیکنم فروشگاه ساز باشه چون ASP.NET فروشگاه سازهای خوبی نداره

----------


## Mohammadsgh

هر چقدر که باشه ولی کمتر از 5 تومن اشتباه محضه

----------


## saeed-71

> این رقم دور از ذهن به نظر نمیرسه. چرا که دیجیکالا حدود 200 کارمند داره و در حال حاضر روزانه حدود 1 میلیارد و 200 میلیون تومان فروش داره و در طول زمان اعتبار بسیار زیادی رو بدست آورده و ...


1 میلیارد و 200 میلیون تومان روزانه؟!
پس اینججوریکه ایرانو میتونه بخره!

----------


## kazemimorteza

> 1 میلیارد و 200 میلیون تومان روزانه؟!
> پس اینججوریکه ایرانو میتونه بخره!


احتمالا کل فروشش باشه نه سود خالص. :متفکر:

----------


## Jarvis

ببینید ، اصولا شما با دیدگاه از بیرون نمی تونید روی یک سیستمی که از درونش خبر ندارید قیمت بگذارید! چون شما تعداد و نوع الگوریتم های استفاده شده در اون سیستم رو نمی دونید...
نمی دونید کدوم راهکارهای امنیتی براش پیاده سازی شده و چقدر زمان برده ، شما دارید یک سیستم رو می بینید که داره یه کاری انجام میده ، اما کدی که نوشته شده رو نمیشه به همین شکل در موردش قضاوت کرد ... چنین سیستم هایی ساختار دیتابیسشون هم خیلی روی اصول طراحی میشه...
به نظر من بهتره قیمت حدودی رو از خود تیم توسعه دهنده این سایت بپرسید که حدودا چقدر قیمتشه

موفق باشید

----------


## meysam411

با نظر jarvis موافقم. دوستان بهتره دقیق تر بررسی کنید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> 1 میلیارد و 200 میلیون تومان روزانه؟!
> پس اینججوریکه ایرانو میتونه بخره!


دوست ندارم که بحث این تاپیک از سوال اصلی منحرف بشه ولی لازم میدونم که منبع این حرفهام رو قرار بدم:
http://www.khoshfekri.com/4681/lesso...-for-startups/

----------


## ali_fyz

> احتمالا کل فروشش باشه نه سود خالص.


گردش مالیش در ماه 5 میلیارد هست.

----------


## saeed-71

> دوست ندارم که بحث این تاپیک از سوال اصلی منحرف بشه ولی لازم میدونم که منبع این حرفهام رو قرار بدم:
> http://www.khoshfekri.com/4681/lesso...-for-startups/


حق با شماست.دمشون گرم

----------


## parsidev

سلام
طراحی و پیاده سازی سایتی مثل دیجی کالا تنها از نظر امکانات ظاهریش! (موارد قابل روئیت در بخش GUI) بالای ۱۲ میلیون هزینه داره و اگر امکانات خاصی که در بخش مدیریتی داره رو هم اضافه کنید (که برای شما قابل روئت نیست!) ارزشی بالغ بر ۲۰ میلیون داره اما ممکنه بنا بر وضعیت خاص مبلغ طراحی شده کمتر یا بیشتر شده باشه
البته همیشه! پارامتر تعیین کننده قیمت نهایی یک سیستم بر اساس "*جزئیات*" است! و این "*جزئیات*" تلورانسی بین -۲۰ الی ۸۰ درصد! ایجاد می کنه!

----------


## nazanin_asadi_1

خنده دار ترین جوابهایی بود که تا حالا شنیدم البته خنده دارتر از اینها رو هم میشه از همین برنامه نویسهایی که توی کلوپ cd کار میکنن و با ویرایش کد اسمشون رو گذاشتن برنامه نویس شنید  :قهقهه: 

قابل توجه اونهایی که میگن با 40 میلیون یا 8 میلیون میشه عین اینو ساخت اصلا دقت نمی کنین شماها همینجوری نظر میدین بادهوا  :گیج: 

شما اگه برین خود سایت دیجی کالا یه کالا رو انتخاب کنید روی گارانتیش که کلیک میکنی قیمت ها عوض میشه روی رنگش کلیک کنی قیمت ها عوض میشه نمودار قیمت داره یه عالمه ساختار و زهرمار داره که وقتی خواستیم اینو تجزیه کنیم تا برای یکی از پروژهها بتونیم ازش الگو بگیریم اینقدر ریزه کاری داره که واقعا نمی شه بهش چیزی گفت 

وقتی سایت رو بررسی میکنی (یه ساعته یا یه روزه نه یه ماه وقت بزاری )
ساختارش اینقدر کلی و جالب هستش که فقط قسمت مشخصات کالاش رو هم نصف این بچها هایی که نظر دادن نمی تونن بفهمن چه برسه به این که بخوان طراحیش کنن

حالا ظاهر سایت یه طرف شما قسمت داخلیش رو تصور کنید 
مثلا مدیریت قیمت ها رو در نظر بگیرین 
هر روز که سایت قیمت جدیدی میگیره این همه کالا چطوری انتخاب میشه چطوری قیمت جدید ثبت میشه رنج قیمت همیشه هست آخرین قیمت برای این همه بازدید ...
فقط بدونید که از سال نمی دونم 82 یا 83 شروع کردن و هر روز دارن روی این سایت کار میکنن 

و متاسفانه هستن خیلی از کسایی که ندونسته قیمتی یا حرفی رو میزنن که مثلا چیزی گفته باشن به قول یکی از بچه ها که میگه 120 میلیون سایت رو وسه دیجی کالا نوشتن و استخدام دیجی کالا شدن و کلا دیگه دارن روی این سایت کار میکنن 

قسمت انبارداریش رو اگه دقت کنید میبینید موجودی انبار با موجودی سایت یکی هستش و ... 

با یه تایپیک و یه جواب و یه ساعت بحث نمی شه در این باره حرفی زد 
فقط باید احسنت گفت به برنامه نویسان و طراحان همچین چیزهایی  :تشویق:

----------


## Unique

> خنده دار ترین جوابهایی بود که تا حالا شنیدم البته خنده دارتر از اینها رو هم میشه از همین برنامه نویسهایی که توی کلوپ cd کار میکنن و با ویرایش کد اسمشون رو گذاشتن برنامه نویس شنید


اتفاقا اصلا خنده دار نیست و طرز مخاطب قرار دادن کاربران سایت توسط شما هم اصلا درست نیست چون شما هیچ شناختی نسبت بهشون ندارین.


از این دست آدم هایی که دوست دارند کارهایی مثل digikala یا aparat یا سایت های موفق دیگه را کپی بزنند کم نیستند و کم وبیش با ما تماس میگیرند و قیمت میخوان. نکته اصلی که این مشتری ها نسبت بهش هیچ آگاهی ندارند این هست که فقط شکل و ظاهر و فرم  سایت را میبینند و از منطق و سستم کنترل پشتی هیچ اطلاع و شناختی ندارند. به طور کلی وقتی ما میتونیم قیمت بدیم که بدونیم چه امکاناتی را در چه بازه زمانی  با چه تیمی میخواهیم انجام بدیم. این سایت ها مواردی نیستند که با یک بار کد نوشتن و تحویل به مشتری همه چیز تموم بشه. این سایت ها نیاز به پشتیبانی و افزودن امکانات جدید و ارتقاء کیفیت امکانات موجود همراه با تغییر تکتنولوژی و خیلی چیز های دیگه دارند که علاوه بر هزینه بالا ساخت اولیه نیازمند هزینه های پشتیبانی و بروز رسانی و غیره میشه.

قیمت دادن بدون داشتن نیازمندی ها و امکانات در شرایطی که کسی سامانه مدیریت پشتی ، انبارداری ، حسابداری و مدیریت سایت را ندیده و امکاناتش را نمیدونه امکان پذیر نیست. قیمت هایی که دوستان میدهند بر اساس حد و گمان و همینطور تجربه کاریشون هست. اما درست اینه که شما امکانات درخواستی مشتری را بگیرین و انجام بدین و اگه خود مشتری نمیفهمه منظور شما چیه بیاین سایت دیجی کالا را بگذراین جلو خودتون و امکاناتش را بررسی و کنید و همراه با راه حل های مربوط به انبارداری و حسابداری و مدیریت سایت و غیره همه چیز را بسنجین و بر اساس تجربه قیمت گذرای به مشتری امکانات و قیمت را بدین.

----------


## Admiral777

سلام

تازگی به یک وبسایت برخوردم basalamat.com که بنظر خود digikala.com میاد ولی خوب چیزی نگفته که مرتبط هستن یا نه

ممنون میشم نظره بقیه رو هم بدونم

----------


## nsco_nsco

با سلام دوستان ماشالله هر روز سایت برنامه نویس یه چالشی را درونش می بینم و برام واقعا جالبه که ایرانی هایی هستند که به این موضوعات اهمیت می دن و واقعا ناراحتم از اینکه هیچ همایتی ازشون نمیشه بازم دوستان خسته نباشید  :تشویق: 
باید بگم که موقعی که یک کاربر سایت اماده رو میبینه فکر می کنه یک روزه به وجود اومده نمی دونه که پشت این ساعت ها وقت صرف شده چ برسه که بزرگ و وسع باشه باور نمی کنید الان پروژه ای هست که ده یازده ساله که داره روش کار میشه اما هنوز بالا نیومده به خاطر همین امکانات و همچنین دقت در کد نویسی راحت میشه یک سایت را طراحی کرد اما خیلی چیزها باید قبلش لحاظ بشه و مهمتر از این اینکه شسته رفته باشه و امنیت اون بالا باشه باید به همه این ها دقت کرد باور نمی کنید خیلی از سایت ها اومدن البته اختصاصی ها منظورمه اومدن سیستمی رو پیاده کردن و بعد از اون می خوان مثلا در بخش دیتابیس یک فیلد ساده در بخش کاربران بگذارند اما به خاطر اینکه کاربرهایی عضو هستند نمی تونند این کار را بکنن و با مشکل روبه رو میشن و به ناچار ببخشید این رو می گم میان ماس مالی می کنن سیستم را و چون از اول فکرش رو نکردن نمی تونن خوب از اب درش بیارن متاسفانه در کار طراحی و برنامه نویسی خیلی ها یک روزه برنامه نویس میشن یعنی فکر می کنن برنامه نویس شدن و شروع می کنن به ساختن سایتی بعد از چند وقت خسته می شن و ولش می کنن همین جا هست که شکست می خورن و کم کم ول می کنن به کل و یا همون سطح را می چسبند و ادامه می دهند اما سیستم های بزرگ بر عکس هست چون از ابتدا به فکر توسعه بودن خیلی از امکانات را اضاف در نظر می گیرند و کم کم توسعه می دهند همین می شود که موفق میشوند من خوشحالم سایتهایی هستند که دارن با این مشکلات بزرگ باز فعالیت می کنن و افرین می گم به اونها برای این پشت کارشون و یک نکته رو بگم تا داخل یک سایت نیفتید و در اون نقش نداشته باشید نمی تونید بگید درامدشون چقدر هست هر چقدر را مبنی بگیرید باز اصولی نیست غیر اینکه در اون نقشی داشته باشید که اطلاع داشته باشید برای همین میگم بهتره به جای بررسی درامد سایت به امکانات سایت بپردازید و اونها را بگید که همه استفاده کنند و در طراحیاشون لحاظ کنن این طوری فکر می کنن موفق تر باشیم همه ، با امید فردایی بهتر و به امید خدا موفق باشید .

----------


## MMSHFE

> خنده دار ترین جوابهایی بود که تا حالا شنیدم البته خنده دارتر از اینها رو هم میشه از همین برنامه نویسهایی که توی کلوپ cd کار میکنن و با ویرایش کد اسمشون رو گذاشتن برنامه نویس شنید


بهتره جمع نبندین.



> قابل توجه اونهایی که میگن با 40 میلیون یا 8 میلیون میشه عین اینو ساخت اصلا دقت نمی کنین شماها همینجوری نظر میدین بادهوا


برای اظهار نظر، خوشبختانه زبان فارسی کلمات مؤدبانه هم داره.



> شما اگه برین خود سایت دیجی کالا یه کالا رو انتخاب کنید روی گارانتیش که کلیک میکنی قیمت ها عوض میشه روی رنگش کلیک کنی قیمت ها عوض میشه نمودار قیمت داره یه عالمه ساختار و زهرمار داره که وقتی خواستیم اینو تجزیه کنیم تا برای یکی از پروژهها بتونیم ازش الگو بگیریم اینقدر ریزه کاری داره که واقعا نمی شه بهش چیزی گفت


درمورد AJAX چیزی شنیدین؟ واقعاً اینهایی که گفتین کار سختی نیستن که از عهده برنامه نویسان این سایت بر نیاد. شاید تجربه شما کم باشه و بنظرتون این موارد غولهای امکانات یک سایت محسوب بشه.



> وقتی سایت رو بررسی میکنی (یه ساعته یا یه روزه نه یه ماه وقت بزاری )
> ساختارش اینقدر کلی و جالب هستش که فقط قسمت مشخصات کالاش رو هم نصف این بچها هایی که نظر دادن نمی تونن بفهمن چه برسه به این که بخوان طراحیش کنن


منطق کلی سایت در عین اینکه دقیق و خوب پیاده سازی شده، ساده است و کار خاصی نکردن که از عهده آدمهای زمینی و بقیه مردم کشورمون بر نیاد. برنامه نویسان دیجی کالا هم از فضا نیومدن. ضمن اینکه این سایت طی مدت چند سال به اینجا رسیده.



> حالا ظاهر سایت یه طرف شما قسمت داخلیش رو تصور کنید 
> مثلا مدیریت قیمت ها رو در نظر بگیرین 
> هر روز که سایت قیمت جدیدی میگیره این همه کالا چطوری انتخاب میشه چطوری قیمت جدید ثبت میشه رنج قیمت همیشه هست آخرین قیمت برای این همه بازدید ...


وقتی پنل مدیریت داشته باشین به راحتی میتونید قیمتها رو ویرایش کنید.



> فقط بدونید که از سال نمی دونم 82 یا 83 شروع کردن و هر روز دارن روی این سایت کار میکنن


اتفاقاً بنظر من برگ برنده دیجی کالا هم همین استمرار در حرکت به سمت هدف هست نه اون چیزهایی که شما گفتین.



> و متاسفانه هستن خیلی از کسایی که ندونسته قیمتی یا حرفی رو میزنن که مثلا چیزی گفته باشن به قول یکی از بچه ها که میگه 120 میلیون سایت رو وسه دیجی کالا نوشتن و استخدام دیجی کالا شدن و کلا دیگه دارن روی این سایت کار میکنن


کلاً متوجه این بخش از حرفهاتون نشدم ولی مطمئن باشین خیلیها توی این سایت هستن که قیمتی که میدن برحسب تجربه است نه بقول شما باد هوا!



> قسمت انبارداریش رو اگه دقت کنید میبینید موجودی انبار با موجودی سایت یکی هستش و ...


خوب این که خیلی ساده است. هر دو بخش دارن از یه جدول اطلاعات رو میخونن. مگه قراره برای هر بخش دستی اطلاعات رو اصلاح کنیم؟ وقتی یه محصول فروخته میشه، تعدادش توی دیتابیس کم میشه و وقتی به انبار مراجعه میکنیم، از همون بخش از دیتابیس تعداد رو میخونه و نمایش میده. چیز پیچیده ای اینجا میبینید؟



> با یه تایپیک و یه جواب و یه ساعت بحث نمی شه در این باره حرفی زد 
> فقط باید احسنت گفت به برنامه نویسان و طراحان همچین چیزهایی


قطعاً باید بهشون احسنت گفت ولی احسنت گفتن به اونها به معنای کوچک شمردن بقیه برنامه نویسان این سایت و سایر سایتها و کلاً کشور عزیزمون ایران نیست.

----------


## id1385

با نظر دوستمون mmshfe کاملاً موافقم، مطمئناً با کمی تحلیل ، بررسی و هوش برنامه نویسی محدودیتها رو میشه از بین برد و یا به حداقل رسوند.
در مورد پروژه هایی که شاید از ظواهر؛ سنگین و غیرقابل تصور برسن با مشاوره از کارشناس اون رشته می توان عملکردها رو تحلیل کرد.
مطمئناً به بهترین برنامه نویس بگی بر فرض سیستم بانکی یا حسابداری بنویس نه اینکه از نظر برنامه نویسی مشکل خاصی داشته باشد ولی مطمئناً در تحلیل 
به مشکل خواهد خورد پس اگر یک نفر بخواهد سیستمی جامع بنویسد به قول دوستان خسته می شود و ممکن است به سرانجام نرسد
ولی اگر تیم و مشاورانی داشته باشد مطئناً به نتیجه خواهد رسید و  اینکه سایتهایی مثل سایت مذکور به این نتیجه رسیده اند غیر از برنامه نویسی و تبحر
از حضور مشاوران، پشتکار و استمرار در کار نیز بهره برده اند.

----------


## Unique

تاپیک مربوط به مهر میشه ،‌بیش از ۳ ماه پیش. 
چرا تاپیک قدیمی میارین بالا ؟

----------


## MMSHFE

تاریخش رو ندیدم! تاپیک قفل شد. ممنون که یادآوری کردین.

----------

